# Oral sex



## Mikek999 (May 17, 2017)

Some passages today offered me a *******... of course after reviewing the videos that we were all required to watch my only alternative was to tell the passenger if they would like me to change the channel on the radio...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Changing the radio can lead to deactivation . . .


----------



## Grab my Keys (Jul 3, 2017)

Damn I wonder how people who accept these offers not worry about bein set up lol. I've read some stories on here but they bold knowing how uber and lyft will believe anything false or not against driver.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mikek999 said:


> Some passages today offered me a oral sex...


What was his name ?


----------



## Grab my Keys (Jul 3, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> What was his name ?


It was cold fusion but he turned that guy down and proceeded to change the station.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Mikek999 said:


> Some passages today offered me a oral sex... of course after reviewing the videos that we were all required to watch my only alternative was to tell the passenger if they would like me to change the channel on the radio...


Did it work? I guess it depends what song came on. What if you changed the station and "Sexual Healing" started playing -o: .


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

You should've said "yes", then if they didn't swallow, submit a cleanup fee.....

Oh and MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Mikek999 said:


> Some passages today offered me a oral sex... of course after reviewing the videos that we were all required to watch my only alternative was to tell the passenger if they would like me to change the channel on the radio...


You didn't say if they were the opposite gender or not. There's a local member on the Seattle board who curses his Ant life because as a heterosexual male he gets these offers often, and he only gets these offers from other men.

No he's not a chapstick wearing lad. He's a grunge logger type looking dude so we don't know what advice to give him.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

The training videos suggest you grab the knob on your radio to change the station.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> You didn't say if they were the opposite gender or not. There's a local member on the Seattle board who curses his Ant life because as a heterosexual male he gets these offers often, and he only gets these offers from other men.
> 
> No he's not a chapstick wearing lad. He's a grunge logger type looking dude so we don't know what advice to give him.


If he's a logger, then he should know the importance of teamwork when it comes to handling his wood.....


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> You didn't say if they were the opposite gender or not. There's a local member on the Seattle board who curses his Ant life because as a heterosexual male he gets these offers often, and he only gets these offers from other men.
> 
> No he's not a chapstick wearing lad. He's a grunge logger type looking dude so we don't know what advice to give him.


Implants, he'll love em &#128541;


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Mikek999 said:


> Some passages today offered me a oral sex... of course after reviewing the videos that we were all required to watch my only alternative was to tell the passenger if they would like me to change the channel on the radio...


Ahhhh, the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I'd ask them for cash up front for the "privilege" of performing it on me. Then when I had the cash, I'd end the trip and kick them out.

Deactivation in 4...3...2...1...


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'd ask them for cash up front for the "privilege" of performing it on me. Then when I had the cash, I'd end the trip and kick then out.
> 
> Deactivation in 4...3...2...1...


And this happened.










Ode to MadTown...

"It seemed funny at the time."


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Ah good catch, for some reason I assumed it was male on male.


Now we know what kind of pron you keep in your library....... :yuck:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> Now we know what kind of pron you keep in your library....... :yuck:


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

...



5☆OG said:


> ...


I know ,right? Lissetti? I have always thought i should go for a post graduate degree...lol


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Hagong said:


> The training videos suggest you grab the knob on your radio to change the station.



























&#128527; :biggrin:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Stop picking on big beautiful head lol


Thanks. But it's okay. I think it just makes the grinch look bad when he chooses to go after someone, especially on Christmas&#128514;&#129318;‍♀.

He can focus all his attention on me. I can handle it. It's a lesson in patience. We can always learn to improve. Better then him picking on someone who might be more sensitive and quit.

Happy holidays ☃


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

...



GregJinAZ said:


> Ofcourse pedo-bait girl is one of the first responders to this thread. Ofcourse. Gotta vacuum up that attention.


Stop picking on big beautiful head lol


----------



## Grab my Keys (Jul 3, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Whatevs. It's the holidays. Merry Christmas.
> 
> Thanks. But it's okay. I think it just makes the grinch look bad when he chooses to go after someone, especially on Christmas&#128514;&#129318;‍♀.
> 
> ...


Watch "YOU'RE A MEAN ONE: GRINCH SCARES CLASSROOM FULL OF KIDS" on YouTube


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> View attachment 393002
> 
> 
> View attachment 393003
> ...


I look at porn on my phone while getting head, in my cab, on a slow night. ***** Lyft!


----------



## wastaxinowuber (Oct 23, 2019)

Ask him if he wants the whole thing, or just the tip. Tell him you never get tips so why should he? :biggrin:


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

doyousensehumor said:


> View attachment 393002
> 
> 
> View attachment 393003
> ...












DON'T WORRY HONNY ... YOU WON'T NEED TO WORRY ABOUT THAT ...


----------



## Grab my Keys (Jul 3, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> View attachment 393094
> 
> 
> DON'T WORRY HONNY ... YOU WON'T NEED TO WORRY ABOUT THAT ...


Lol she kinda reminds me of BBW pornstar Sofia Rose.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Mikek999 said:


> Some passages today offered me a oral sex... of course after reviewing the videos that we were all required to watch my only alternative was to tell the passenger if they would like me to change the channel on the radio...


You are very "head" worthy. Just saying &#128521;


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Chicks always are flirty If you are halfway decent dude; if you can talk its not hard to fuc lol

Even so i never have my rearview mirror down so i dont let passengers stare in my eyes..when dudes get in and on that weird shi its easier to ignore with my rearview up.

And OP you should do it but wear condom dont let her touch u without


----------

